# California TFO get together



## dmmj (Jul 27, 2012)

So no date has been set yet but for those of you interested list your zip code here, so we can figure out how far every one is and where a good central meeting point can be
I will start
91750


----------



## Blakem (Jul 27, 2012)

95320


----------



## mctlong (Jul 27, 2012)

91316


----------



## kanalomele (Jul 28, 2012)

95624


----------



## Carlos83 (Sep 23, 2012)

92337


----------



## Creedence (Sep 23, 2012)

95624


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 23, 2012)

92647


----------



## jpmcclure (Sep 24, 2012)

95357


----------



## Angi (Sep 24, 2012)

91941


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*

93552


----------



## Laura (Nov 26, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*

95658


----------



## DeanS (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*

93534


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*

...and we've renewed this thread because?????? I think this was supposed to be for a summer get together, and it just sort of petered out.


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*

91325


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*



emysemys said:


> ...and we've renewed this thread because?????? I think this was supposed to be for a summer get together, and it just sort of petered out.



Getting an early start for next summer.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*

Oh...in that case - 93619. Everyone is invited here to Casa de Gomez! Let's do it on my birthday, July 7th, and we'll celebrate my Dodranscentennial. We'll have a pot luck sign up sheet in about June.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*



emysemys said:


> Oh...in that case - 93619. Everyone is invited here to Casa de Gomez! Let's do it on my birthday, July 7th, and we'll celebrate my Dodranscentennial. We'll have a pot luck sign up sheet in about June.



Edna whatcha doing about that time?


----------



## acrantophis (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*



emysemys said:


> Oh...in that case - 93619. Everyone is invited here to Casa de Gomez! Let's do it on my birthday, July 7th, and we'll celebrate my Dodranscentennial. We'll have a pot luck sign up sheet in about June.



I would love to go to a TFO party at Yvonne's place! My zip is 92027. I am down in San Diego but I love a good road trip!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*



acrantophis said:


> I would love to go to a TFO party at Yvonne's place! My zip is 92027. I am down in San Diego but I love a good road trip!



Maybe you SoCal'ers can car pool!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*



emysemys said:


> Oh...in that case - 93619. Everyone is invited here to Casa de Gomez! Let's do it on my birthday, July 7th, and we'll celebrate my Dodranscentennial. We'll have a pot luck sign up sheet in about June.



You have cats in your house right? Because if you do I can't come  Thats ok though, it would probably just be adults anyway


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*

dang nebraska! Why can't it be closer to California!?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*



TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> You have cats in your house right? Because if you do I can't come  Thats ok though, it would probably just be adults anyway



There's no way, if this really did occur, that anyone would be in the house. I have a very small house. We would all be outside (with the tortoises, of course).


----------



## dannel (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*

S4R 5... wait... I'm in Canada ROAD TRIP!!!!!!


----------



## DeanS (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*



emysemys said:


> There's no way, if this really did occur, that anyone would be in the house. I have a very small house. We would all be outside (with the tortoises, of course).



Do you promise to read TORTOISES FOR DUMMIES to all of us? Then we could all be in the calendar next year!  Or did that comment grant me an un-invite?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*



DeanS said:


> Do you promise to read TORTOISES FOR DUMMIES to all of us? Then we could all be in the calendar next year!  Or did that comment grant me an un-invite?



Thanks for the great idea! I've been wondering how I was going to entertain a bunch of visitors.


----------



## Edna (Nov 27, 2012)

*RE: California TFO get together*



Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...in that case - 93619. Everyone is invited here to Casa de Gomez! Let's do it on my birthday, July 7th, and we'll celebrate my Dodranscentennial. We'll have a pot luck sign up sheet in about June.
> ...



Road tripping with you and Courtney!


----------

